# After nearly 7 years, my Gunner can still surprise me



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, I've never liked to advertise the fact that Gunner isn't protective. He's territorial and makes an awful lot of noise when someone comes to the door, or when he thinks he's guarding the house. But when it comes to actually protecting me, I never thought he had it in him. I honestly thought that, if push came to shove, he'd be behind me. He really doesn't know that he's a GSD. lol. 

Well, he certainly surprised me last night. It was just starting to get dark when I took him out for his walk. There was a guy leaving a house around the corner from us - obviously there doing some landscaping - and he looked up, a little startled when he saw us coming up on him. He looked at Gunner, looked at me and said "Whoa, that's one big f------ dog." He was pretty scuzzy-looking and sounded drunk, so I decided against polite conversation and just said "Yeah, he's a big boy" and kept walking. He took one step towards us while asking if Gunner is friendly. Well, my G-Man stopped, shifted his weight forward, stared this guy right in the eyes and _growled_. I didn't act surprised, but you could have pushed me over with a feather! This guy sort of huffed and said "Heh, guess not." I just smirked and said "Yeah, guess not."

I was just SO surprised. I really didn't think he had it in him. I've always said that he's a Golden trapped in a GSD's body. LOL. Guess the old boy is still full of surprises.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Boy! I do love it when they pleasantly surprise us with behavior we aren't expecting.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is great that Gunner reacted that way! It does seem that they are just love bugs 100% of the time, it is very hard to see them as animals with a protective instinct. As hard as it is to imagine, I do have faith that if I were to be attacked, my girls would fight to the death to protect me. I obviously hope that theory is never tested


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was giving him the "Good boy, gooood boy...!!" all the way down the street after that! LOL.

I always knew that Gunner was more intimidating and more of a deterrent just because of his breed. But if I had to put money on it, I would have bet that Riley would protect me before Gunner would. I've seen the streak in Riley, but never in Gunner. I guess I underestimated him.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Gotta luv goldens! Even though our dogs are happy, snuggly bugs..........they can still protect us when needed


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Deni,

I'm sorry, but somehow in all these months I'm still not completely sure what the (GSD) designation means....is Gunner a German Shepherd? I thinks it's GREAT that he did that, whatever his breed or size.

Max has surprised me twice in the last few weeks...I never expected a Golden to be proactive or a guard dog, but he has 'protected' me twice recently and he's still a pup! Once at the dog park when a Shiba Inu was menacing me & our other dog and again when a strange man approached us during our evening walk. Both times he puffed himself up (raised his hackles), growled and even advanced on the "threat" to get them to back down. I was completely SHOCKED and so very proud of him, so I understand your pride in Gunner! GREAT DOGS....whatever the breed, to protect their packs! Max got lots of _"good boy!"_ praises the rest of the way home, too!
-Trids


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

yvettelovesgoldens said:


> Gotta luv goldens! Even though our dogs are happy, snuggly bugs..........they can still protect us when needed


Yep. I have no doubt that Riley (my Golden) would protect me. But I never would have expected it from my Shepherd. (Yeah, we're a little backwards here, I guess! LOL.)




Trids said:


> Hi Deni,
> 
> I'm sorry, but somehow in all these months I'm still not completely sure what the (GSD) designation means....is Gunner a German Shepherd? I thinks it's GREAT that he did that, whatever his breed or size.
> 
> ...


Yes, Gunner is a German Shepherd. (He just doesn't know it. lol.) Our vet has even laughed about it and said that I probably shouldn't count on him to protect me. Guess he underestimated him, too!

Good boy, Max! Our last Golden was pretty protective, which surprised me, too. He was our first Golden and I was expecting a big, happy goofball - not a dog who would be so protective of us, like he was. We used to tell people 'Nevermind the Shepherd, it's the Golden you'd better watch out for.' So after Cooper, it didn't really surprise me as much to see that streak in Riley.
But with Gunner, I'm still amazed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good boy Gunner! He knew that guy was giving off the wrong vibes, love it when they act on instinct.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I think we underestimate them more often than we think we do. I didn't expect it from Max, but now that I've seen it twice, I won't be surprised if he does it again. Instincts! Gunner sounds like a great dog!

Our Max is 100% goofball, or so I thought....I guess he's a goofball at home when everyone is safe. Out in the world he's a goofball until we need him to be something else! :
-Trids



LifeOfRiley said:


> Yes, Gunner is a German Shepherd. (He just doesn't know it. lol.) Our vet has even laughed about it and said that I probably shouldn't count on him to protect me. Guess he underestimated him, too!
> 
> Good boy, Max! Our last Golden was pretty protective, which surprised me, too. He was our first Golden and I was expecting a big, happy goofball - not a dog who would be so protective of us, like he was. We used to tell people 'Nevermind the Shepherd, it's the Golden you'd better watch out for.' So after Cooper, it didn't really surprise me as much to see that streak in Riley.
> But with Gunner, I'm still amazed.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Good boy Gunner! He knew that guy was giving off the wrong vibes, love it when they act on instinct.


He must have sensed _something_ he didn't like. 
Like I said, the guy sure seemed like he was drunk, so I wonder if that could have had something to do with it? I don't think Gunner has ever seen anyone who was drunk, so maybe a smell, or just the fact that his movements were a little 'off' was enough to put him on alert.

I thought that maybe he sensed a little more caution coming from me than he's used to, but we've encountered people before who made me more than a little leery and he didn't react that way. So I don't know. Whatever the cause, I'll take it!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, they say that dogs are the MASTERS of body language, right? He apparently recognized something that set him off. Good Gunner, good boy! :smooch:



LifeOfRiley said:


> He must have sensed _something_ he didn't like.
> Like I said, the guy sure seemed like he was drunk, so I wonder if that could have had something to do with it? <snip> So I don't know. Whatever the cause, I'll take it!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Trids said:


> Well, they say that dogs are the MASTERS of body language, right? He apparently recognized something that set him off. Good Gunner, good boy! :smooch:


Well, Gunner always has been sensitive to body language, so it makes sense.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Gunner!!!! I think he definetly got some bad vibes from that man and was protecting you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Boy Gunner!!! No reason to growl until you have to!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Good Boy Gunner!!! No reason to growl until you have to!!


LOL. I think that's what it is - my Gunner is just lazy. He won't bother acting all big and bad unless he feels that he really has to. :


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Gunner! Can you give Diesel some of your laidback attitude? He is more protective than I would like.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for your Gunner!!!!

I definitely believe our dogs know/sense when someone isn't "right" and I trust their instincts. 
My Gunner never liked a weird neighbor guy who rented the basement of an old lady across the street. He gave me the heebie jeebies so I can imagine what he gave them!
Anyway, they always barked and growled at him and he growled back(such a weirdo) and I would just call them to come up to the house with me. I wanted him to think they would protect me. Thank God he moved. But I think they would have if needed!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think Gunner must have sensed something was off with that guy and I'd bet he was right!
Good boys all around.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Well done Gunner! Can you give Diesel some of your laidback attitude? He is more protective than I would like.


Diesel loves his mum. 
I was hoping that Gunner isn't developing more of a protective streak as he gets older - that it was just something 'not quite right' about that one guy. Luckily that seems to be the case. We've encountered people since the other night and he's been fine. One guy stopped about two feet away from us to chat and Gunner barely acknowledged him. I was real happy to see that!


----------



## lablver2 (Aug 6, 2009)

My lab has done the same thing for me about three-four times. He is a sweetheart and for the most part wouldn't hurt a fly. Once my friend decided to jump into my backyard. Belgian, who is usually an inside dog, was out there little did my friend know. Belgian pulled my friend off the fence by his pant leg and dragged him on the grass growling. I heard the noise and ran outside to see what was going on. I looked at Belgian and said out. He dropped my friend's pant leg and ran right up to me as I was telling him goodboy. My friend understod what happened and apologized for trying to jump the fence. There has also been a couple other incidents where Belgian and I will be walking and he will just look at someone and growl. This is really rare so I just pat Belgian on the head and say goodboy and walk in the other direction. I have always believed in the phrase that if your dog doesn't trust someone then you probably shouldn't either. 

Dogs are full of suprises and that is what I love about them.


----------

